# Wild turkey legs



## dartguy (Apr 21, 2015)

Only my second smoke in my new MES30.  Friends got lucky with birds!  Thought I would try smoking the legs.

Brined in salt/dark brown sugar/water for 24 hours.













20150420_190633.jpeg



__ dartguy
__ Apr 21, 2015






In they go!  Coated them with olive oil and Tony Cachere's Creole.  Using hickory in the AMNPS.













20150421_170737.jpeg



__ dartguy
__ Apr 21, 2015






Put some Johnsonville brats on the top shelf to baste the legs beneath for a while.  Bonus dinner!!













20150421_193312.jpeg



__ dartguy
__ Apr 21, 2015






Two lower legs got to IT 170 first and pulled them.  Moved second shelf to top and am still awaiting the thighs to get up to temp (put MES up to 275 deg after 4 hours to finish).  Only took another 40 mins to get to temp.  A bit of bark outside, but delicious inside!!!!













20150421_204449.jpeg



__ dartguy
__ Apr 21, 2015


















20150421_214929.jpeg



__ dartguy
__ Apr 21, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks good. That must have been a big turkey to have legs with that much meat.


----------

